# Beginner - needs assistance



## alroz (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello All,

I am about to get my feet wet with trains. I have a few question.

Reading up on Lionel and MTH, I am considering MTH, any views on this?
Any suggestions on a starter set with Steam O Guage?

Thanks very much,

Alroz


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Either will be a good choice. Are you considering command/control or conventional operation?

As far as suggestions, you need to be more specific as to your desires and your budget. Personally, I'm a command & control kind of guy, so the budget would be a little higher. 

BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## alroz (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi gunrunnerjohn,

I would like to invest in a set that has the TMCC (I believe I have those initials correct) for down the road but starting off using the conventional operation.
As far as my budget, I wanted to possibly keep in the range of around
$500-$800. I also have a friend who is going to help me build a platform which I am
thinking going with 4 X 8 or 4 X 4.

Thanks very much and fro the welcome.
Alroz


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I think your budget will tell you which way to go.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you can get a nice start for that kind of money. There are a couple ways to go. You can spend a little time and pick up pieces in places like eBay and forum for-sale conferences, or you can buy a complete starter set.

Have you dropped in on the Lionel and MTH sites and browsed their current catalogs? If you want to get a complete set, I'd check there to identify some possibilities. Then you can shop around for the best deal on your desired choices.

If you're interested in doing it piecewise, you need to identify specifically what your interests are. You mentioned a steamer, do you have a particular road name you favor? How about the style of the locomotive, small, medium, large? Remember, you'll be limited to O36 curves in Fastrack or O31 in tubular track on a 4x8 layout, so the locomotive will have to be compatible with those curves.


----------



## alroz (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok so now I really know that I am just beginning. I have not considered about the locomotive spec's etc. I think I still have a little more research to do.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I would go with a steam engine with sounds, from MTH. Also, I would expand the board/layout to 5'x9'.


----------



## alroz (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi,
I may have a space issue in my basement, I may not be able to go with
a 5x9. I will be getting some measurements together this weekend.
I did some research on the MTH's steam sets and will be looking at some
hobby shops. Thanks very much flyernet.

Alroz


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lionel has better sounds in their RailSounds 5 equipped locomotives. The nice thing about MTH is that the PS2/PS3 locomotives can be run remotely using the little remote that comes with the starter kits, that's a plus for them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alroz said:


> Hi,
> I may have a space issue in my basement, I may not be able to go with
> a 5x9. I will be getting some measurements together this weekend.
> I did some research on the MTH's steam sets and will be looking at some
> ...


Your welcome.. Where abouts in PA are you?? I have family in Scranton and Freeland.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

alroz,

You stated that you were interested in TMCC.If so,that is primarily, on Lionel locos and a few other companies.MTH uses a different system.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Alroz, go with the largest layout space permits. 4x8 will allow you enough space to add in a few accessories and maybe a passing loop. Any smaller and it cramps up quickly. This "hobby" is like an addiction, and one not easily cured. I've got mine set up on carpet atm, about 30" x 70" and I want more room. Soon to start work on a table, my space will allow a 5x7 easily with possibilities of an "L" shaped 8x9x5 down the road. Most Fasttrack set come with about a 40" x 70" loop of track (36" diameter curves with 4 10" straight pieces) so plan for that as a minimum size.

Carl


----------



## alroz (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello Flyenet,

The area is Bucks county.

Thank you all for your input, I really appreciate it. The first thing now is to take
a look at some sets and clear up my basement. I am actually getting pretty excited
about this. I had O Guage Lionel's as a kid with my dad however; the set is no longer around.

Have a great weekend everyone.
Alroz


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you have a basement, see if you can carve out a larger space. 

I'm over in Montgomery County, if you're ever in my neck of the woods, we'll have lunch and talk trains.


----------



## alroz (Apr 26, 2012)

Flyernut,

It is an area called Bucks County. That would be east of scranton, way east...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, it's way south of Scranton, and maybe a little east.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Kwikster said:


> This "hobby" is like an addiction, and one not easily cured.


It's not LIKE an addiction, it IS an addiction :laugh:


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Kwikster said:


> This "hobby" is like an addiction, and one not easily cured.


It's not LIKE an addiction, it IS an addiction :laugh: Big difference.


----------

